# Turkish Delight



## lie (Oct 17, 2006)

Hallo, all
I need to know where I can get any single information about Turkish delight or Lokum?
any information, recipe also picture 

Help me, my boss need it and I don't have ay idea about it
I appriciate anything. . 
thank you :roll:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

http://recipes.box.sk/upload/00000480.jpg

http://thefoody.com/sweets/turkishdelight.html

There's a ton of info. on Google. This should help.


----------

